# Novasure Ablator Coding Question?



## beachgirl30 (May 22, 2012)

How would you code a D&C and hysteroscopy with ablation? Dr. dialted cervix inserts hysteroscope for visualization. The scope is removed and the uterus was curretted. The Novasure was inserted and ablation was performed (lasted 80 secs). The Novasure device was then removed. Hysterscope was reinserted to visualize the area of ablation. What CPT code(s) would you bill for this surgery?


----------



## Leandra (May 22, 2012)

58563 is what I would use.


----------

